# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/ml from Genesis,

## danny1966

What do you'll say about Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/ml from Genesis,
photo in attachment, ive not comeacross it before, my scorce has offered it to me as i want a single ester for my next cycle,

----------


## Seajackal

Bro, if your source goes to Thailand to get these stuffs you're probably
good to go, ver popular between Thailand BBers, so I would say you're safe.

----------

